# Favorite Nostalgia Critic Episode



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Come people there are almost 200 of 'em you have to see them
So far my fav is the adventures of sonic the hedgehog - the show that defies sanity, gravity, and various other things. If you haven't seen the nostalgia critic before
Link to all episodes ---> http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/nostalgia-critic


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

The one that got taken down for copyright infringement.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> The one that got taken down for copyright infringement.


 
 "I did not hit her."


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 4, 2010)

Mmmh, hard to choose. xP Doug Walker is very funny and every episode of the Nostalgia Critic has its good moments.
Above the single reviews I prefer the top lists tho, especially the "Top 11 Drugs PSAs" and the "Top 11 Nostalgic Mindfucks".


EDIT: Omg, almost forgot the NC and AVGN review of the Ninja Turtles musical! That is hilarious and those two guys together are like dynamite. xD


----------



## Alstor (Sep 4, 2010)

I have only seen two, so it might be the new Independence Day one.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> The one that got taken down for copyright infringement.



Now you remind me. I was thinking of which was the episode that had me in stitches, and "The Room"  was precisely it.

Oh hai Molly. How's your sex life?


----------



## Don (Sep 4, 2010)

'The Room' episode was absolutely hilarious. I managed to see it before he took it down from his mainsite.

"I did nawt hit her, I DID NAWT! Oh, hi Mark!"


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> The one that got taken down for copyright infringement.


 
[yt]ocFumueZq0Y[/yt]

God bless YouTube!... for what it's worth anyway. So far it's my favorite too. As for second place, I'm tied between Ferngully, Rock a Doodle and every video game related shows he reviewed. Can't choose, too much awesomeness! D=

Edit: You are tearing me APART, John from TheRoomMovie.com!


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my god they have SNICK â™¥

Holy fuck I miss the 90s :'(


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 4, 2010)

The He-Man Christmas episode!  Anything related to that show is so much fun to tear apart!


----------



## Zenia (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think I could pick a favorite. There are so many good ones. ... That reminds me, I need to go look for new videos on that site.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 4, 2010)

It's difficult to pick an exact favorite, but the one I remember the most is the Space Jam review and that time when he reviewed a videogame. Good ol' times.

But I gotta say he's growing less and less interesting for every week. He hardly even reviews anything nostalgic like cartoons or old kids movies anymore (old =/= nostalgic) and spends a little too much time trying to please his fans by doing things that don't even make sense, like reviewing The Room when that movie isn't even very old or doing embarrassing shit like that Kickassia thing.

I hope he realizes this before it's too late but something tells me he won't. :/


----------



## Vo (Sep 4, 2010)

The recent Animaniacs tribute is the best yet. Loved it.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

I loved the Star Wars Christmas Special review, just for the sheer absurdity of that special's existence.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> The recent Animaniacs tribute is the best yet. Loved it.


 While I am a fan of the cartoon, I found the videos to be very unfitting for him. NC is supposed to mock shit that can be considered as nostalgic, not have long-as-fuck interviews with people that doesn't provide any actual humor. No one's going to bother watching that stuff except fans of the actual show.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Now you remind me. I was thinking of which was the episode that had me in stitches, and "The Room"  was precisely it.
> 
> Oh hai Molly. How's your sex life?


 Not as faggoty as yours

I dunno, I just can't find this guy funny, sorry.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> Not as faggoty as yours
> 
> I dunno, I just can't find this guy funny, sorry.



You're tearing me apart, Molly!

Now let's put on our tuxes and go play some football.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You're tearing me apart, Molly!
> 
> Now let's put on our tuxes and go play some football.


 
But I have girly bits

Edit: I really want to wear a tux though


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> But I have girly bits


 
Oh, you definitely have breast cancer!


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 7, 2010)

My favorite would have to be the Sonic the Hedgehog review just because I saw Sonic SatAM and I knew he was going to do a 180... but just how he did it was beautiful.

There's a few others I have to mention:
- Garbage Pail Kids. Just because looking at it for two seconds is all you need to know how bad it is. Also because I like the tiger-outfit woman's stupid laugh.
- Rock A Doodle. It's a film I saw as a kid and repressed from memory, so it was nice to be reminded that it was as bad as I remembered. Edmond as a cat is still cute however.
- Captain N. Mainly for the no-background scenes and the train wreck that was Simon Belmont.


----------



## Vo (Sep 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> While I am a fan of the cartoon, I found the videos to be very unfitting for him. NC is supposed to mock shit that can be considered as nostalgic, not have long-as-fuck interviews with people that doesn't provide any actual humor. No one's going to bother watching that stuff except fans of the actual show.


 
Good point.
In that case, it's probably a toss-up between Blank Check (childhood nostalgia) and Battlefield Earth (confirms I wasn't wrong to fall asleep less than a quarter of the way through when the family went to see it when I was 10).


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 7, 2010)

The one where he doesn't say something that gets quoted 1,000,000+ times. Oh wait... >: (


----------



## Attaman (Sep 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> The one where he doesn't say something that gets quoted 1,000,000+ times. Oh wait... >: (


  So pretty much any video made before the TGWTG 1st Anniversary Video?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 7, 2010)

I just remembered I really liked the Quest for Camelot review, where he asks the movie to explain itself so many times he ends up exploding a house... TWICE.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't really have a favorite, though I do like his "Old vs. New" videos, particularly the Willy Wonka and Lord of the Rings episodes. B-)


----------

